# Aufbau eines Bachlaufs



## ollivander (3. Okt. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich als Neuer hier zunächst einmal für die vielen guten Tipps im Forum bedanken! Hab' versucht mich durch die Beiträge zu wühlen und bin tatsächlich fündig geworden. 
Zumindest habe ich meinen Teich (zunächst ohne Fische geplant) soweit hinbekommen, dass er schon mal mit Wasser gefüllt werden konnte und der Wasserspiegel stabil ist.
 

Für den noch zu bauenden Bachlauf hätte ich da aber noch die eine oder andere Frage.
Den grundsätzlichen Aufbau hätte ich wie folgt vorgesehen:
Auf dem Mutterboden, Hang und Rasen sind seit 10 Jahren angelegt,
 Beton, darauf Fließ > Teichfolie (wg. den Kurven in verklebten Abschnitten verlegt), dann mit Trass-Zement das eigentliche Bachbett modellieren, größere Steine werden gleich mit eingesetzt.

Hier der Versuch der Darstellung des gedachten Querschnitts. :beeten
 

Nun meine Fragen hierzu.
Wie dick solle der auf dem Mutterboden aufliegende Beton sein? Mit Eisenarmierung oder ohne, Dehnungsfuge alle ? cm.
Ist der Beton überhaupt notwendig?

Auf der Skizze habe ich den Trass-Zement über das Ende der nach oben stehenden Folie gezogen. 
Würde mir vom Arbeiten her so gefallen. Nur, ist das dann noch eine funktionierende Saugsperre? 
Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit dieser Art der Ausführung gemacht?

Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar!

Gruß,
Klaus


----------



## HaMaKi (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo Klaus,

wir hatten als Basis einen gestampften Lehmboden, der zusätzlich 1 Jahr Zeit hatte, sich zu verdichten. Der Hügel ist seitlich etwas 'gestützt', da er grösstenteils zwischen einem Kahn und der Terrasse liegt. Da hinein habe ich dann unseren Bachlauf gebaut  [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/19/]Bachlaufbau[/URL]

Die Basis ist hier der betonharte Lehm, darauf Vlies (900), Folie, Ufermatte, Estrich-Beton 'garniert' mit großen und kleinen Natursteinen. Die Kapillarsperre habe ich, wie man auf einem Bild gut erkennen kann, wie bei einem Teich gebaut; genügend senkrecht hoch, weiter vom eigentlichen Bachbett weg und anschliessend mit Steinen getarnt.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Gruß Marita


----------



## ollivander (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo Marita,

ein wirklich sehr gelungener Bachlauf. 
Die Arbeitsschritte wunderbar Fotografiert und aufgezeigt. Kompliment! 

Da sind für mich sehr hilfreiche Anregungen dabei. 
Sollte ich für meinen ursprünglich angedachten Aufbau keine Infos bekommen werde ich versuchen so zu "kopieren".

Hier der obere Teil des zukünftigen Bachlaufs.
 
Obwohl es den Kindern gefallen würde, die Rutsche kommt natürlich noch wo anders hin 

Vielleicht kommt ja noch die eine oder andere Antwort.

Ich muss mich jetzt eh erstmal aufwärmen. Hab' den Sonntag damit verbracht an einem Stausee Schieferplatten zu sammeln. Brrr! Gans schön zugig heute da draußen gewesen...

Gruß,
Klaus

...alle sagten immer, das geht nicht. Bis einer kam, der das nicht wusste...


----------



## Jepe (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo Klaus,

denke nicht, dass du hier Beton unter der Folie brauchst.
Voraussetzung: gewachsener, gut verdichteter (gestampfter) Boden.
Bei schweren Aufbauten (Wasserfall, Steinmauer) ist ein Betonfundament meist nötig. Wenn nur wenige Steine (Gewicht) aufgebaut werden und (wichtig!) das Bachbett unter der Folie nicht unterspült wird und nichts ins Rutschen kommen kann finde ich Beton unten drunter unnötig.

Alles Gute!

Jepe


----------



## ollivander (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo Jepe,

denke mal ich werde es so machen... 
Unter den steileren Kaskaden / Wasserfällen kommt zur Stabilisierung  Beton.

Den Bachlauf in der Mitte des Geländes lege ich auf "Mutter Erde".

Eine Frage an die "alten Teichbauhasen"  steht noch im Raum. 

"Zieht" Trassbeton eigentlich Wasser oder nicht  
(wg. der zu errichtenden Saugsperre)

Gruß,

Klaus


----------



## expresser (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo Klaus,

wenn du Fundamente machst, dann aber frostfrei und mit glatten Wänden sonst hilft dein Fundament nicht und alles friert im Winter auf und setzt sich im Frühjahr wieder. Aber meistens ungleichmäßig. Bei kompakten Fundamentformen brauchst du nicht unbedingt Armierung aber schaden tut es nicht!

Jeder Beton wird nass und wenn er über die Folie drüber geht könnte ich mir auch vorstellen dass er Wasser "zieht" aber wenn du die Folie nur einen Millimeter herausschauen läßt dann zumindest nicht mehr drüber.


----------



## dersil (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo Klaus

ich habe dieses Jahr auch meinen Bachlauf gebaut.
Es gibt Zuschlagstoffe für Beton, der diesen wasserdicht macht. Wie zum Beispiel für Wasserzisternen aus Beton verwendet.
Den haben wir zugemischt und unten wurde als Armierung preiswerte Estrichmatten verbaut.
Da mein Bachlauf noch keinen Winter hatte halte ich mich bedeckt ob das so funktioniert - doch in den letzten Monaten im Betrieb, gab es keinen Wasserverlust durch den Bachlauf ( eher durch Sonne ).

Also
Frostkies als Untergrund > dann Beton plus Estrichmatten > dann Beton und Natursteine als Rand und als Untergrund

schau mal wenn Du magst auf den Link in der SIG

Grüße
Silvio


----------



## Plätscher (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*



ollivander schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die "alten Teichbauhasen"  steht noch im Raum.
> 
> "Zieht" Trassbeton eigentlich Wasser oder nicht
> (wg. der zu errichtenden Saugsperre)
> ...



Hallo Klaus,

hier ein Zitat aus Wikipedia: 
"Trasszement ist ein überkommener Begriff, der heute für die neuen europäischen Zementklassen wie Portlandkompositzement, Puzzolanzement und Kompositzement zum Teil noch verwendet wird. Trass als Zuschlagstoff rüstet Mörtel weitestgehend wasserdicht aus. Man verwendet ihn zum Beispiel zur Auskleidung von Wasserbecken, zum Verlegen und zum Vermörteln von Natursteinen und -platten sowie als Mörtel und Fugmörtel bei Stein-Restaurierungsarbeiten. Ein spezieller Trass-Mörtel wird bei der Sanierung von Ettringit-belastetem Mauerwerk verwendet."

Müsste also gehen, aber! nur mit Armierung. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das durch Bewegungen (Hitze/Kälte, trocken/nass) Risse im Mörtel entstehen und somit auch ein Wasserverlust durch den Kapillareffekt erfolgt.

my2Pfennige


----------



## Zuckerschniss (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo Klaus,

auch unser Bachlauf ist erst dieses Jahr entstanden und hat keinen Winter erlebt. Diese Erfahrungen stehen also noch aus. Unser Bach dient als natürlicher Filter, ist zwischen 30 und 50 cm tief und mit Kies gefüllt. An die Seiten haben wir jede Menge Erdreich aufgefüllt und verdichtet. Bis jetzt hält die Sache, auch ohne Beton. 

Aber ich muss mal ein Lob loswerden: Dein Teich sieht klasse aus


----------



## ollivander (25. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

@Plätscher,@dersil,@expresser

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge,

da es wohl so aussieht, dass ich erst im Frühjahr so richtig weiterbauen werde (mir is es nu scho a wengerl zu frisch dou drassn) , werd' ich mir mal einen kleinen Versuchsaufbau betonieren und schauen was passiert. Vor allem geht das auch im geheizten Hobbykeller 

Hier noch Bilder vom aktuell "Bauzustand" des Teichs.
Hab' mich noch zum groben abschneiden der Teichfolie durchringen können.
Der Feinschliff (-schnitt) kommt dann im Frühjahr.
 

Und der Sprudelstein bei Nacht.
 
Hat irgendwie was von 'nen Vulcanausbruch... 

@Zuckerschniss
Hallo Ellen,
vielen dank für dein Lob 
Dein Bachlauf sieht ja super aus. Wievíel Wasser läuft denn da pro Stunde etwa durch? Sieht nach 'ner ganzen Menge aus. :shock

Viele Grüße nach Lothringen

apropos Wassermenge Bauchlauf... 

Ich hab' testweise mal meine Pumpe mit Filter in Betrieb genommen und ermittelt wie viel Wasser nun letztendlich tatsächlich gefördert wird.
Es sind 10 Liter in 11 bis 12 Sekunden --> also etwa 3000l pro Stunde.
Stimmt die Formel, wonach pro 1cm Bachlaufbreite 100l pro Stunde empfehlenswert sind, oder habt ihr andere Erfahrungen gemacht?

Viele Grüße
Klaus

...alle sagten immer, das geht nicht. Bis einer kam, der das nicht wusste...


----------



## Zuckerschniss (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo Klaus,
auch von mir ein Danke. Es laufen ca. 14.000 l/Std. durch den Bach. Das Ganze wird per Zeitschaltuhr zeitweise ausser Betrieb gesetzt, sodass die Stromkosten nicht zu hoch werden.

Nochmal auf Deine Betonidee zurückkommend: Wasserundurchlässigen Beton gibt es wirklich wirksam nur vom Betonwerk (C25/30 Expositionsklasse XC4) und wenn es dann noch frostsicher sein soll, dann erweitert sich das Ganze auf Expositionsklasse XF1. Die Alternative, und das ist keine gute Alternative ist ein Dichtungsmittel. Dazu kommt ausreichende Bewehrung mit mind. 5 cm Betondeckung (merkt man, dass ich bei einem Statiker arbeite???).

Also, ich an Deiner Stelle würde das Ganze mit Folie machen. Nicht nur finanziell, auch gestalterisch die einfachere und bessere Variante.

Ich hoffe, ich hab Dich nicht abgeschreckt.


----------



## ollivander (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo zusammen,
da die Temperaturen endlich in einen annehmbaren Bereich angekommen sind, geht es jetzt am Bachlauf weiter.  
Unterbau (10cm Beton mit Armierung), Fließ und Folien sind auf ganzer Länge verbaut.
     
Nun habe ich inzwischen den ersten Testlauf mit Wasser hinter mir.
Der Wasserstand ändert sich bei ein bzw. ausgeschalteten Bachlauf im Teich um 4-5mm.
Da bin ich doch sehr zufrieden damit. Hatte mit mehr gerechnet
  
Da das Wasser nun schon am laufen ist, gleich mal noch testen wie viel Wasser sich denn so verflüchtigt. 
Tja, da ist es nun, mein Problem, und ich bitte euch um eine Einschätzung :?

In 24 Stunden (durchgehend betriebener Bachlauf), senkt sich der Wasserspiegel um mindestens 1cm im Teich ab. Das ist natürlich relativ, deshalb hier die Fakten:
Teichoberfläche 18qm, Länge Bachlauf 11m, Breite durchschnittlich 0,4m, Höhenunterschied 0,9m. 5 Sonnenstunden bei 20°C.
Bei eingeschaltetem Bachlauf erhöht sich die Wasseroberfläche also um ca. 4,4qm.

Auch die noch nackte schwarze Folie wird etwas ihren Teil zur Verdunstung beitragen.
Bevor ich jedoch nun den Trasszement in den Bachlauf einbringe und gestalterisch tätig werde, würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich noch im „Normbereich“ bin oder doch genauer nach einem Leck suchen sollte. 
Gekuckt hab’ ich natürlich a bisserl.   
Aber die Bachlauffolie wollte ich doch noch nicht herausheben :beten
Ich bin für jede Einschätzung dankbar!

Gruß, Klaus


----------



## ollivander (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo zusammen,

das Problem mit dem mir etwas zu schnell sinkenden Wasserspiegels hat sich gelöst.
Wenn man schon einen High-Tech-Filter mit Selbstreinigungsintervall benützt, sollte man(n) auch daran denken, dass jedes mal eine gewisse Menge Wasser zum spülen verlustig geht. Je nach Häufigkeit kommt da schon was zusammen. Außerdem war ein Anschluss nicht so richtig fest und ließ stetig Wasser sich verflüchtigen.
So, nun habe ich das super Wetter eben nicht im Freibad sondern beim modellieren meines Bachlaufs verbracht. Hier die ersten Ergebnisse. Anregungen und Kommentare sind willkommen.
     

Nach zwei 90° Kurven geht es hier weiter. Die Schiefersteine für die weiteren Kanten liegen schon mal zur Probe und warten darauf, dass Zeit und Wetter mal wieder zusammen treffen.
 
Am Teich breitet sich nun das Tier und Pflanzenleben aus. Von Wasserläufern über verschiedene Libellenlarven, Wasserkäfern und Plattbauchlibellen, hin zur __ Bachstelze und Nachbars Katze (zum Glück nie gleichzeitig) tummelt sich da so einiges zum beobachten. Und Meister Adebar kuckt aus ca. 200m Entfernung von seinem Nest aus, ob sich nicht vielleicht doch schon ein Frosch sehen läst.
    
Ein „Problem“ ist das klare Wasser. Wie verstecke ich denn am besten die Pumpe?
Die steht zwar in 1,20m Tiefe, ist aber all zu deutlich zu erkennen. Abdecken is’ natürlich nicht. Sie muss ja schließlich kräftig Wasser ansaugen. Ideen?

LG, Klaus.


----------



## Majaberlin (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Der Bachlauf und der Wasserfall sind wirklich super geworden. Und schon in Betrieb? Wieviel Wasser läuft denn da so runter?
Zum Verstecken der Pumpe habe ich auch keine Idee. War vorher bei uns auch so. 
Da wir ja jetzt alles neu machen, werde ich aber der Pumpe einen gesonderten Platz schaffen, dicht am (steileren) Ufer an der tiefsten Stelle und dann würde ich auch einen schwarzen Schlauch benutzen und diesen auch etwas am rand fixieren, dann fällt das Ganze gar nicht mehr so auf.


----------



## geki (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo 
Ich bin neu hier und mein Bachlauf ist auch fertig.
Nur habe ich ein anderes Problem.
Wenn mein Bachlauf angeschlossen ist, d.h. als Rückführung des gefilterten Wassers
dient bekomme ich "Schaum" auf die Oberfläche was wahrscheinlich Eiweiß ist.
Habe heute Wasserwerte gemessen und die waren super.
Das Eiweiß ist weg wenn das gereinigte einfach über ein Rohr zurück geleitet wir.

Hat jemand einen Rat?


----------



## ollivander (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

@Majaberlin
Hallo Maja,
danke für die Blumen.  
„Und schon in Betrieb?“
  Nur immer mal wieder ein Testlauf damit ich sehe, ob das Wasser auch tut was ich will. 
Heute hab ich nach der Arbeit schnell mal getestet und fotografiert, wo das Wasser des am Wochenende gebauten Abschnitts denn so hinläuft. 
An zwei Stellen musste ich a bisserl aufdoppeln. Aber ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. 
   
„Wieviel Wasser läuft denn da so runter?“
 Mit Stoppuhr und Gießkanne gemessene 2300 Liter in der Stunde. Für die Terrassen bei mir mit Breiten zwischen 16 und 22 cm ganz O.K. 
Die Pumpe wird sich wohl bald unter den Seerosenblättern verstecken. Ich vergesse immer wieder das die Pflanzen ja noch wachsen.  Der Schlauch wird natürlich noch getarnt. 

@geki
Hallo geki,
nah fertig ist mein Bachlauf noch lange nicht.
Aber bei diversen Probeläufen habe ich etwas Schaum auch schon beobachtet. Aber bis jetzt nicht wirklich viel. Über die Ursache habe ich mir deshalb noch keine Gedanken gemacht.
Aber hier im Forum gibt es bestimmt jemanden der sich damit auskennt.

LG Klaus


----------



## ollivander (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo zusammen,

der Mittelteil des Bachlaufs ist nun fast fertig und
die Wassertemperatur meines Teichs hat inzwischen schon 28°C erreicht. :?
Nun frag ich mich, ab welcher Temperatur sollte ich beginnen mir Sorgen um die Teichpflanzen zu machen? 
Es steht ja ne kleine Hitzewelle mit bis zu 35°C bevor.:shock Durch den Bachlauf heizt sich das Wasser ja stärker als normal auf. 
Gibt es da überhaupt eine Grenze die nicht überschritten werden sollte, ohne dass die Pflanzen leiden?  Die Forensuche hat mir hier leider nicht weitergeholfen.

LG Klaus


----------



## ollivander (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo Leute,

mangels Lust draußen was zu tun, heute ein Update über den Stand der Arbeiten.
Ein Vergleich der Bachlaufabschnitte mit und ohne Wasser.
Für mich ist es immer wieder sehr schwierig vorzustellen, wie das Ganze mit Wasser denn dann aussieht.
Ich muss mich immer überraschen lassen...
   
   
Es geht voran, ist aber wie man sieht   immer noch 'ne Baustelle.
 
Es macht aber auch Spaß nach getaner Arbeit das Wasserspiel zu genießen 
   
LG Klaus


----------



## Majaberlin (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Das sieht auf jeden Fall sehr gut aus! 
So habe ich mir das bei uns auch vorgestellt.

Hast du die Steine jetzt nur mit Zement fest"gemauert" auf der Folie?


----------



## ollivander (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Ja, alle Steine sind in Trasszement gesetzt und haben keinen direkten Kontakt zur Folie.
Die "Schwemmsteinchen" auf dem Bachlaufboden hab' ich einfach in den noch nassen Zement prasseln lassen. 
Die Stufen mussten in mehreren Etappen gemauert werden. Ab ca.10cm Höhe macht sich der Trasszement sonst selbstständig  
und sackt in sich zusammen 

LG Klaus


----------



## Majaberlin (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Danke Klaus, für die Info!

Mal sehen, wie wir so damit klarkommen.


----------



## ollivander (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo Maja,

da man ja selten in einem Zug durch betonieren kann, hier noch ein kleiner Tipp.
Wenn an bereits trockenen Beton weitergebaut wird, den „alten“ Beton gut wässern, so das er kein Wasser mehr zieht. Dann erst den frischen Beton anfügen.
Sonst passiert das hier!

     

An den Anschlussfugen dringt Wasser durch. 
Ist zwar nicht die Welt und schließlich noch die Folie darunter, aber auf 11m Länge summiert es sich dann doch. Ich hab’ deshalb den Mündungsbereich so gestaltet habe, dass das Wasser, das sich unter dem Beton sammelt, unten am Teich in den Ufergraben ablaufen kann. 
Die Gestaltung des Mündungsbereiches ist für mich das schwierigste am ganzen Bach / Teich Projekt überhaupt. :hai
Viel Spaß bei deinem eigenen Bachlauf!
Gibt es irgendwo schon Bilder von dem?

LG Klaus


----------



## Majaberlin (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Danke für deine Tipps! Ich halte mich ja nun etwas zurück und lass meinen Mann machen , wir kriegen uns sonst nur in die Haare . Falls sowas bei uns auch auftritt, kann ich ihm das ja immer noch erzählen .

Ich hab grad mal ein Bild von gestern reingestellt. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=294658


----------



## ollivander (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo zusammen!

Endspurt am Bachlauf. Jetzt kommt das, was mir am meisten Spaß macht. Tarnen und täuschen. 
Höchste Zeit für den Pumpenschlauch. Die Sonne hat übers Jahr schon deutlich ihre Spuren hinterlassen   :shock. Das Thema hat sich aber nun erledigt.
    

Das Ufer am Mittelteil! Wie ich angefangen hatte zu bauen, hatte ich noch keinen Plan wie  das am Schluss aussehen könnte. Die restlichen Steinchen noch drüber... Ich denke, das kann man so lassen.
 

Tja, und da war dann noch der Schlauch der Ringbewässerung im Garten... 
Irgendwie hat der es nicht mehr rechtzeitig unter den Bachlauf geschafft.
Wenn nicht drunter, dann eben drüber... 
 

Das Winter-Hobby lässt grüßen. 

LG Klaus


----------



## Mauso (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Tja, und da war dann noch der Schlauch der Ringbewässerung im Garten... 
Irgendwie hat der es nicht mehr rechtzeitig unter den Bachlauf geschafft.
Wenn nicht drunter, dann eben drüber... 



Gefällt mir sehr gut 

Sieht Hammer aus


----------



## Dilmun (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo Klaus!

Schön geworden, dein Bachlauf und dein Teich.

und........



> Irgendwie hat der es nicht mehr rechtzeitig unter den Bachlauf geschafft.



Gegen deine Lösung, wäre der Schlauch "unter der Erde" doch wirklich langweilig.


----------



## MadDog (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo Klaus,
was du da gebaut hast, sieht ja wirklich super aus. Das war garantiert eine Heidenarbeit, das weiß ich aus Erfahrung.
Solch einen Bachlauf wollte ich auch ursprünglich bauen, konnte aber diese Idee dann nicht verwirklichen.
Ich habe dann meinen Bachlauf so angelegt. Ausgangspunkt umgebauter IBC als Filter, davor 2 Biotec 10 als Vorfilter.
Mein Bachlauf sieht dann so aus.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## ollivander (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo zusammen,

@Mauso und Dilmun
vielen Dank für euer Lob, tut echt gut 
...bei dem Spass mit Brücke sind mir da gleich noch ein paar Ideen in den Sinn gekommen...
Die Brücke wird auch noch für die Stromleitung und die Lampen für die Bachlaufbeleuchtung herhalten dürfen.
--> Projekt für nächstes Jahr 
@MadDog
jep, war eine schwei...  ähem-, echt viel Arbeit. Da hängen ein "paar" :__ nase Wochenenden drin.
War bei dir sicher auch nicht ohne! Wenn ich da so in deinen Teich schaue, werd' ich ganz neidisch. Eigentlich wollte ich gar keine Fische. :? Aber das Getümmel hat schon was... 

Muss jetzt noch einmal den Zauberstab schwingen und die Randbeflanzung hinzaubern,

LG Ollivander (Klaus)


----------



## ollivander (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo zusammen,

so, das wäre erstmal geschafft. Endlich! Auch die Randbepflanzung in der Mitte und Oben, vielen Dank bei der Gelegenheit an meinen Schatz   (sie hat den grünen Daumen von uns beiden), ist nun an Ort und Stelle. Der untere Teil wird im Frühjahr neu angelegt.

Hier ein paar Eindrücke wie das jetzt aussieht.
     
   

Mein lieblings Blickwinkel.
 

Natürlich muss bei *der* Bauzeit auch ein vorher / nachher Foto dabei sein.
   

Fürs nächste Jahr hab’ ich geplant das Ganze a bisserl zu beleuchten. 
Nun denke ich da nicht so sehr an die „großen“ Spots, sondern eher an punktuell angebrachte (natürlich wasserdichte) LED’s. Hat da schon mal jemand mit rumexperimentiert oder Bilder / Anregungen zu 

LG Klaus


----------



## Springmaus (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo,

einfacht toll


----------



## ollivander (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo zusammen,

nun noch ein letztes Bild in diesen Thread. Die letzte größere „bauliche Maßnahme“ ist abgeschlossen. Ein Sonnensegel ist aufgestellt und beschützt den Teich vor all zu hohen Wassertemperaturen. Letztes Jahr hatten wir bis 30 Grad im Teich.:help
Und da ich inzwischen davon überzeugt wurde, dass nun doch Fische in den Teich kommen sollen:hai, musste das sein. Den Pflanzen im und am Teich tat das natürlich auch nicht so richtig gut. Die haben noch etwas Nachholbedarf. 
 
Zum Schluss noch mal Dank ans Forum das mir die Ideen und Grundlagen geliefert hat, das Ganze überhaupt auf die Beine stellen zu können.

LG Klaus


----------



## sl-power (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo Klaus,

dein Bachlauf ist dir wirklich super gelungen! 

Ich träum auch schon lange von einem eigenen Bach. 
Vielleicht wird der Traum ja irgendwann mal wahr... :beten

Nachdem mein Teich fertig ist, hab ich schon tausend neue Ideen, wo man im
Garten noch überall etwas Wasser unterbringen kann. 

Viele Grüße aus Bamberg, 
Sebastian


----------



## ollivander (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo Sebastian,

vielen Dank für dein Lob! 
Hoffendlich findest du a Platzl für deinen Bachlauf. 
Wenn du dein Useralbum mit ein paar aktuellen Bildern etwas aufpeppen würdest, könnte man sogar bei der Suche behilflich sein 

LG Klaus


----------



## sl-power (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo Klaus,

in meinem Teichbau-Tread findest du jede Menge Bilder.

Ich bin nur zu Faul, diese auch alle nochmal in ein User-Album zu kopieren. 

Ideen und Platz habe ich genügend. Da der Garten Hanglage hat, ist auch genügend Gefälle vorhanden. Es fehlt nur noch der "große Plan", viel viel Zeit und noch ein paar __ Kröten... 

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Anderlopf (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Aufbau eines Bachlaufs*

Hallo Klaus,
so das Monstrum an Bachlauf ist fertig wollte nur ein paar Bilder schicken.
Schöne Grüsse
Andreas


----------

